# Knife for hire....



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

In november we sold our chocolate business of 9 years.

In the meantime I've renovated both bathrooms in our home, mucked out the garage (guy I hired to haul stuff away charges by weight....) did some modifications on my bikes, and general farting about.

But we all know I can't keep away from the kitchen for too long. Just looking at Craigslist, I see about a dozen positions to choose. But which ones? Some look like fun, albeit lousy pay, some look like a 2day hangover (large union hotel seeking sous chef....) some are a bridge away, and some are anyone's guess.

I haven't had this much fun since the dog ate a box of latex gloves!

Wish me luck....


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Aw man that is a big step as I had sold my place recently and had to figure out stuff to do...lol

I hope your new adventure into working for someone else is a good one! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations on selling your business; it is a big step!  Do you know the Chocolate Doctor (kerry beal)? Would you enjoy doing some consulting work? Perhaps she can let you know who's doing what and needs help....    Maybe teach for a little bit?  Having said that, when I do think about teaching I realize that the kids I get through my door would likely frustrate me in a classroom because I don't see the passion, the spark, the "I'll do whatever it takes in the kitchen to learn as much as possible" ethic.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Had no biz to sell but finally finished letting go of all that stuff accumulated over a few decades.

Kept way too much thinking I would do more and ended up using the same few pans over and over.

Took no orders this year so guess I have joined y'all who are taking a permanent vacation.

FP you have sooo much stored in that three pound hunk 'o grey matter.

Can't imagine you keeping it to yourself for long.

Maybe consult and/or teach 2 and 3 day specialty classes to little old ladies who vacation at exotic locales.

I can be ready to sous at the drop of the hat  ;-)

mimi


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I know Kerry via egullet, but haven't met her yet, though I did email her today.

Yeah, chocolate lessons... Those were the funnest part of the biz. Almost every Sat. Id have a kids party in the shop, 10 screaming kids in the kitchen for an hour, then out to the dining room for cake and hot chocolate. Every kid took home a goody bag of the stuff they made. Best compliment I got was from a mom the following monday:
"My daughter went to your chocolate party last saturday, and do you know what? We had intelligent dinner conversation that night, she kept going on and on. I had no idea chocolate was so labour intensive"

Not quite a sandy beach with marguaritas and little old ladies Mimi, but it is fun.

Meh, just got back from a few interviews with catering co.'s, might be something there, we'll see.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Best of luck on your next culinary adventure! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## ellenda (Jan 17, 2016)

Big congratulations @foodpump! Can't wait to hear what you do next.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, its been two weeks now, and I'm still there, so I must be doing something right.

I knew something was up when the dishwasher and the drivers started snapping pics of my platters. Hushed conversations between the Chef and owner when I whipped out a baked chesecake, guaranteeing them for the third time that, no, there was no gelatine or starch in there and that it was indeed baked.
Suspicious looks when I claimed the gas oven under the flat top that no one used (thermocoupler hooped, pilot works, but it would never hold temp) and dedicated it to melting chocolate, butter, and as a proofer

On Sat. I finally had time to muck out the pastry fridge. Looks are decieving, it looked clean and orderly, but I found things..... Someone prior to me had a fridge habit, I found a tub of vanilla sugar, corn syrup, and tubs of melted couverture in there, why, I dunno, chocolate garnishes, now thoroughly wet from condensation and welded together, bottles of unopened jam with seals intact, and other joys

Ahh, but the bottom of the fridge.... bottom of the English channel, more like it, expired caramel filling, moulded and dehydrated raspberries, and "the bucket". This was a 10 liter bucket of industrial key lime filling, expired in Oct. Stupid me, I had to pry off the lid and have a peek. Smelled ok, but whats this stuff supposed to look like factory fresh? What I saw was a half a tub of wiggly-jiggly translucent snot green substance. Not having any suicidal tendencies, I was reluctant to sample it, and that mushy jiggling conistency really put me off. By the time I got to the bare bottom of the fridge, I realized that about half was covered in crystalized sugar, no doubt a syrup spill from many moons ago. By sheer luck this is when the Chef caught me on my knees, butt sticking out, head in the fridge, whaling away with a large wooden spoon from the tilt skillet, chipping off the sugar. Didn't say much...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I love a new job..

Enjoy it 'cuz it sounds like the hounds of hell are on your scent.

Next comes the offer of riches if you will attend some meetings at corporate as a "liaison" of something or another.

You have blown your cover my friend.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------

